# Guys, what should I type as under MBTI



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

steffyb said:


> Leaving the final conclusion aside it is clear that in two dichotomies you are somewhat borderline. Which explain your confusion.
> 
> Some people are like that so it is not really a big deal. Infact if you look it at certain angle, your proclivity to prefer some things in balance could be used to your advantage. I would, if i were you.
> 
> You know personally I think that if there is such thing as ultra man, uber **** sapiens, that person personality must be right smack in the middle of all dichotomies. Which shows a very balanced and developed person. As long as that person can handle unbelievable amount of pressures from all side which try to push, pull, tear, quarter him/her. Any person which can stand that situation IS an uber **** sapiens.


I posted this in another thread, but imo it is to date the best explanation I wrote regarding why I'm borderline T-F for example:

I can instantly tell the degree of psychological compatibility with another person from just a short interaction and adopt an appropriate level of communication with said individual. I don't exactly behave the same way with everyone I meet and this stuff is mostly on autopilot. People from my perspective are very easy to read and this happens for me on a intuitive level basically on autopilot. I don't seem to classify people into standard groups based on the context of our meeting.. its more nuanced & complicated than that, the only way I can describe it is: an intuitive holistic understanding of who the other person is and how they function. Its kinda like an instinct, dynamic back and forth, I adapt in real-time. I have an intuitive grasp of just how far a relationship can go in time, which is why I may avoid some people entirely due to incompatibility. 



> SLIs are usually not focused on and are often unaware of emotional considerations in conversation. They are generally not good at reading people's emotional states and are often not inclined to perceive or speculate about others' underlying emotional states or motivations that are not obvious from their behavior. This can sometimes make them appear uncaring and insensitive.


This is not true for me. IF I'm uncaring and insensitive it is because I want to be despite fully understanding the other person. I almost never make the kind of mistakes an LSI would.

:crazy: I swear, watching LSI interact with people is like a train wreck happening in slow motion right in front of my eyes. 

My problem in social interaction has always been a kind of blindness to social convention and sucking at actually expressing feelings or establishing a common feeling with others, which often leads to people seeing me as eccentric. I can never manage to feel like I'm one with the group, feels like I'm always some outsider keenly aware of where I stand and where other people are. Was never good at being part of the herd or someone who adapts to social expectations. I just can't do it.

This is what I meant by me having better than SLI Fi. Not sure what it means. My Fe is terrible tho.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

shotgunfingers said:


> I can instantly tell the degree of psychological compatibility with another person from just a short interaction and adopt an appropriate level of communication with said individual. I don't exactly behave the same way with everyone I meet and this stuff is mostly on autopilot. People from my perspective are very easy to read and this happens for me on a intuitive level basically on autopilot. I don't seem to classify people into standard groups based on the context of our meeting.. its more nuanced & complicated than that, the only way I can describe it is: an intuitive holistic understanding of who the other person is and how they function. Its kinda like an instinct, dynamic back and forth, I adapt in real-time. I have an intuitive grasp of just how far a relationship can go in time, which is why I may avoid some people entirely due to incompatibility.


This sounds like you're quite aware of Fi. It's mostly on autopilot, but how easily can you make it conscious? And if you can, how conscious is it-- is it fully conscious or only partially so? And what is Fi's level of consciousness vs. Te?

You don't behave in exactly the same way with everyone you meet, but how easily can you adjust to different people? What kinds of adjustments do you make with different people?

For the sake of comparison, I also don't behave in exactly the same way in different situations. But I'm not truly adjusting _with Fe_-- it's in response to Fe information, but not _with Fe_. ex. I choose topics to talk about that will interest others because I want them to have fun/be happy or even learn something if applicable to the context. So there's definitely an Fe component. But being able to tell what will interest others, and explaining things to others, is distinctly _not_ Fe. So I'm adjusting to the situation _based on_ Fe information, but I'm not adjusting _with Fe itself_. I don't think my actual emotional expressions change that much from one situation to the next, or if they do, I'm not very aware of it. But I have enough awareness of Fe information to prompt me to adjust with stronger functions.

That's why I asked what kinds of adjustments you're making with different people. You might be adjusting with strong functions rather than Fi itself.

Regarding Fe: how good are you at mirroring-- that is, if someone expresses an emotion, can you easily express a similar emotion back to them? Setting aside your _attitude _towards doing this-- since you don't value Fe, you probably won't _want _to do this most of the time, but the question is how _easily _can you do it.


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

counterintuitive said:


> This sounds like you're quite aware of Fi. It's mostly on autopilot, but how easily can you make it conscious? And if you can, how conscious is it-- is it fully conscious or only partially so? And what is Fi's level of consciousness vs. Te?
> 
> You don't behave in exactly the same way with everyone you meet, but how easily can you adjust to different people? What kinds of adjustments do you make with different people?
> 
> ...


My response to F related is constructive rather than emotive, things like providing solutions, advice, analyzing the situation and trying to make sense of it, getting to the bottom of the problem and then formulating a plan. I'm not really capable of responding with the kind of care and emotion feelers do.

I went through Eric B's Personality Matrix and Temperament descriptions (this guy is the second religious INTP I know of wtf, is this a pattern?) yesterday. From everything there according to his system at least I'd be some kind of Melancholic-Sanguine blend, primary melancholic in control.. which is the only melancholic blend that can be IP temperament, specifically ISTP.

Source: Temperament Part 2: The MBTI's 16 types and Cognitive Functions

Imo in as far as MBTI goes I think I test INTP due to higher than average IQ combined with how the test makes S and N seem, but I'm a sensor not an intuitive type.

The new forum is..
(\____/)
( ͡ ͡° ͜ ʖ ͡ ͡°)
\╭☞ \╭☞ Niiiice!


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

shotgunfingers said:


> My response to F related is constructive rather than emotive, things like providing solutions, advice, analyzing the situation and trying to make sense of it, getting to the bottom of the problem and then formulating a plan. I'm not really capable of responding with the kind of care and emotion feelers do.


Interesting, that makes sense. Does sound like a Logical type. In your previous comment, it sounded like you definitely had more awareness of Fi than I do of Fe, but it didn't sound like it was above the norms level necessarily.

Btw, I think MBTI INTPs would be overrepresented among nonreligious people - at least, this would be my speculation. Lol.



> Imo in as far as MBTI goes I think I test INTP due to higher than average IQ combined with how the test makes S and N seem, but I'm a sensor not an intuitive type.


I think there's a huge bias in that regard. I've noticed SLIs and LSIs in particular have a tendency to test as and sometimes identify with MBTI Intuition. I attribute this to strong Ti, since a lot of Socionics Ti fits MBTI Intuition.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Try each type for a few years and then see which you like best!


----------



## shotgunfingers (May 6, 2020)

Pippi said:


> Try each type for a few years and then see which you like best!


 nah, imo SLI translates into ISTP in MBTI as the behavioural manifestation is identical. Works for me and makes sense overall. I'm 100% sure about SLI now.


----------

